# kenboka?



## warrior within (Feb 9, 2006)

has anyone heard of a style named kenboka, is it a real kenpo style or is it just a made up style


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 9, 2006)

it referes to a kenpo practicioner


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 9, 2006)

Sounds the same, but is generally spelled "Kenpoka".  I think "Kenpoist" is a more common term.  They both mean a Kenpo martial artist.

- Ceicei


----------



## Zoran (Feb 10, 2006)

Try www.kenboka.com

It appears to be dirived from KenKaBo (appears to be a Kajuekenbo off-shoot) and EPAK.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 10, 2006)

Zoran said:
			
		

> Try www.kenboka.com
> 
> It appears to be dirived from KenKaBo (appears to be a Kajuekenbo off-shoot) and EPAK.



Interesting.  The URL is different than their description on the home page.  The home page spells it as KenKaBo and URL spells it as Kenboka.   Was that intentional?

If this is what warrior within is talking about, then it is a style.  What more about it, I cannot really say as I'm not familiar.

- Ceicei


----------



## Zoran (Feb 10, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Interesting.  The URL is different than their description on the home page.  The home page spells it as KenKaBo and URL spells it as Kenboka.   Was that intentional?


You look at the side of the page it says KenBoka Kenpo Karate. Sid Asuncion (the KenKaBo founder) and Ed Parker are the people that influenced this system (from what it appears to me). 

Looking at the terminology page, it really appears to be an American Kenpo system. How the techniques are, or have been changed, I can't be sure as there is no information there.

If I were to hazard a guess, I would assume it is an EPAK system with some Kajukenbo thrown in.


----------



## Jeffrey James (May 13, 2020)

warrior within said:


> has anyone heard of a style named kenboka, is it a real kenpo style or is it just a made up style


Kenboka is a mix of kajakenpo, Korean karate, and Chinese boxing. I studied this style under sensei Dwayne Walker in Brunswick, GA 1978-1980. I earned brown belt. That was quite a few years ago now. Have not practiced in a very long time but would love to find someone teaching it in middle Georgia but it seems obscure now. I regret not continuing.


----------

